# True story, we need her.



## 108568 (Dec 2, 2007)

The Rambo Granny of Melbourne , Australia

Gun-toting granny Ava Estelle, 81, was so ticked-off when two thugs raped her 18-year-old granddaughter that she tracked the unsuspecting ex-cons down - - and shot off their testicles. 

The old lady spent a week hunting those men down -- and when she found them, she took revenge on them in her own special way, said Melbournepolice investigator Evan Delp. Then she took a taxi to the nearest police station, laid the gun on the sergeant's desk and told him as calm as could be: 

'Those bas##rds will never rape anybody again, by God.' Cops say convicted rapist and robber Davis Furth , 33, lost both his penis and his testicles when outraged Ava opened fire with a 9-mm pistol in the hotel room where he and former prison cellmate Stanley Thomas, 29, were holed up. 

The wrinkled avenger also blew Thomas' testicles to kingdom come, but doctors managed to save his mangled penis, police said. The one guy, Thomas, didn't lose his manhood, but the doctor I talked to said he won't be using it the way he used to, Detective Delp told reporters. Both men are still in pretty bad shape, but I think they're just happy to be alive after what they've been through. 

The Rambo Granny swung into action August 21 after her granddaughter Debbie was carjacked and raped in broad daylight by two knife-wielding creeps in a section of town bordering on skid row. "When I saw the look on my Debbie's face that night in the hospital, I decided I was going to go out and get those bastards myself 'cause I figured the Law would go easy on them," recalled the retired library worker. "And I wasn't scared of them, either-- because I've got me a gun and I've been shootin' all my life. And I wasn't dumb enough to turn it in when the law changed about owning one." 

So, using a police artist's sketch of the suspects and Debbie's description of the sickos', tough-as-nails Ava spent seven days prowling the wino-infested neighborhood where the crime took place till she spotted the ill fated rapists entering their flophouse hotel. 

I knew it was them the minute I saw 'em, but I shot a picture of 'em anyway and took it back to Debbie and she said sure as hell, it was them, the oldster recalled. So I went back to that hotel and found their room and knocked on the door and the minute the big one, , opened the door, I shot 'em right square between the legs, right where it would really hurt 'em most, you know. 

Then I went in and shot the other one as he backed up pleading to me to spare him. Then I went down to the police station and turned myself in. 

Now, baffled lawmen are trying to figure out exactly how to deal with the vigilante granny. What she did was wrong, and she broke the law, but it is difficult to throw an 81-year-old woman in prison, Det. Delp said, especially when 3 million people in the city want to nominate her for Mayor. 
DEPORT HER TO England WE NEED HER !!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Not true!

http://www.snopes.com/crime/justice/grambo.asp

Viv


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I _really_ wish people would check :: Snopes :: before regurgitating nonsense like this.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Gerald Is there anyway to stop subscribing to a particular forum like jokes and trivia. They don't half clog MHF up.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Frank

If you access the last 30 posts from the main MHF front page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ you don't 'see' Jokes and Trivia. Unfortunately, once in the forums page, they're all there.

Gerald


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

'Gerald Is there anyway to stop subscribing to a particular forum like jokes and trivia. They don't half clog MHF up.'

Surely if this forum upsets you, don't look at it! :!:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

How can I avoid it? I do what most do. Use the last 10 20 etc. Looking at all the forums I *am* interested in (which is most) would take forever especially as people don't always post in the 'correct' or 'most appropriate' one.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you don't like Jokes and trivia don't open them. And talking about clogging up MHF no more than the last person to post here is the best plank ever and good morning i've beaten you to it,

Loddy

ps not everone thinks they are nonsense


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

And talking about clogging up MHF no more than the last person to post here is the best plank ever and good morning i've beaten you to it,

Loddy


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I really wish people would check :: Snopes :: before regurgitating nonsense like this.
> 
> Gerald


And is Snopes allways correct?

I think not. More urban legend and inaccuracies?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Does it really matter? I enjoyed the read anyway and if not true good and if true bit scarey taking law into her own hands what happens if they hadn't been the correct ones.

Am all for vigilantes if they are appropriate. Usually not.

So lets only open the posts we think may be interesting and if you don't you know what not to do. :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> If you don't like Jokes and trivia don't open them. And talking about clogging up MHF no more than the last person to post here is the best plank ever and good morning i've beaten you to it,
> 
> Loddy
> 
> ps not everone thinks they are nonsense


The two threads you refer two take up two slots. When this lot was posted they took up all the first page of 10 and part of the second.

Jokes and trivia are sometimes funny but to repeat every thing that you are aware of is spamming.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I take everything I read on this forum with a pinch of salt, people rattle on about things that was discussed a week before and reprint old jokes sometimes I smile sometimes not, you don't have to read them.

and why VIV do you try and shoot everyone down ?

Loddy


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

loddy said:


> and why VIV do you try and shoot everyone down ?
> 
> Loddy


Everyone? Just because I've put the other point of view in a very small number of my posts? :?

Viv


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Points of view*

Blimey, lighten up everyone.
We have almost 25000 members, all with a point of view.
Some think one way others the other way, who is right?, everyone is right.
If a post isn't vindictive or harmful in any way then what's the problem.
If anyone feels that some forums should not be used then don't use them.
I read lots of what seems drivel to me everyday but it's someone's thinking and I'm fine with that.

Let's ease up a little.
Lifes to short.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- When I can't get out of the house for a few weeks, the jokes are a welcome thread to cheer me up. Happily this isn't all the time, like others more disabled.

And sometimes my world feels a little 'small' when I gotta watch the van through the window all day! - Sometimes my problems must seem trivial - but overall most people are kind and helpful.

Just occasionally I have experienced somebody's spite, and wondered to goodness WHAT I could have done to invite the response.

I don't have a 'technical' background, and as above, am often grounded - so I am grateful and appreciative of any help I get,

P.S. - And I LOVE the rows!!!!! :lol:


----------

